# Chinese GP 2005 S*P*O*I*L*E*R



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

WILLIA///M said:


> Pretty boring race overall. Bad luck for JPM and McLaren with that drain cover at the curb. *Can't wait till next year and the factory BMW team getting started.*


W00t!! :bigpimp:


----------



## iateyourcheese (Sep 9, 2004)

racerdave said:


> 2006 Cosworth F1 V8
> 
> save as
> 
> http://www.cosworth.com/downloads/cosworthV8_movie5_medium.mpg


That's pretty awesome. I like the end the most, 9000 rpms sounds so weenie. But then I remember it's still at 9000!!!


----------



## coelacanth (Jul 5, 2005)

racerdave said:


> Montoya and the McLaren boys say the motor expired, and that was the reason for the DNF, not the curb. Not sure if the curb incident caused the failure, but it would seem unlikely.


The loose grate punctured a hole in the tub and damaged one of JPM's radiators. The damaged raidiator then caused the engine to fail.


----------

